# Anyone use Authority?



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

I am giving my puppy Authority Grain Free Puppy Food. What do you think of that? Has anyone given their dog/puppy that? Just wondering what people think of it.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't use it, but it looks like a very good food!


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

That is why I give it to him. It does sound like good food plus it is grain free. Since I have worked at PetSmart before, I heard all about Grain Free food and that it was good for your pet.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

It is a very decent food for the price. I used to feed it when I worked there but at that time they didn't have grain free option. The only question I would have is the quality of their ingredients specifically the meats and where they come from, but I am extremely picky about that and prefer organic and humanely raised products. The plus side though is that they specify what meat they use instead of just Animal meat or fat. That insures you are not getting a food made out of the 4 D's ?.


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> It is a very decent food for the price. I used to feed it when I worked there but at that time they didn't have grain free option. The only question I would have is the quality of their ingredients specifically the meats and where they come from, but I am extremely picky about that and prefer organic and humanely raised products. The plus side though is that they specify what meat they use instead of just Animal meat or fat. That insures you are not getting a food made out of the 4 D's ?.


Wow! Thanks, Poodlecrazy#1!


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Wet or dry*

Do you put warm water in the dry food to make it a little moist so your poodle eats it slower? I have been told that will help poodles from getting bloat. Just wanted to get some suggestions. I am noticing that since I am putting some water in his dry food that his stool is not solid and there is form, but it is not solid. Thanks!


----------

